# Power Inverters



## Chequered Flag (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone know anything about these? Can they be used instead of a generator to power a George Vac and a Karcher Pressure washer?
Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd doubt you'd run anything that big for any length of time.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

But, they do come a lot bigger then they did I'm shocked to find.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1000W-1000-WA...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Chequered Flag said:


> Anyone know anything about these? Can they be used instead of a generator to power a George Vac and a Karcher Pressure washer?
> Cheers,
> Steve.


A george vac not a problem but what is the voltage pull in watts on the Karcher.

Regards 
Dave


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

LeeH said:


> But, they do come a lot bigger then they did I'm shocked to find.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1000W-1000-WA...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


I am currently running a 2000W inverter and have been for the past 2 years without any problems...............:thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Crikey!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3000W-Peak-15...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

DPN said:


> I am currently running a 2000W inverter and have been for the past 2 years without any problems...............:thumb:


How technology moves on and becomes cheap!:doublesho


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

LeeH said:


> Crikey!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3000W-Peak-15...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


I personally would keep well away from makes like that.

Go for a Ring inverter :thumb:

This is what i have

http://www.ringautomotive.co.uk/product_detail.asp?prod=1364

This is my next upgrade

http://www.ringautomotive.co.uk/product_detail.asp?prod=1590


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Take it you leave teh engine running Dave


----------



## Atlantean (Feb 20, 2006)

DPN said:


> I personally would keep well away from makes like that.
> 
> Go for a Ring inverter :thumb:


I would second this :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Atlantean said:


> I would second this :thumb:


do you use one??


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

andy monty said:


> Take it you leave teh engine running Dave


No 

My van is running a spare Yellow top optima leisure battery which gives me power for well over an hour before having to run the van's engine.

I have a split charger on my van battery which only allows the spare battery to pull a charging current when the van is running, this protects my van battery and allows me to get home at the end of the day.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Split charging with two batteries?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

DPN said:


> No


i was going to pm you,but i seen you where off till now :thumb:

so Dave give me the low down on this inverter set up??

getting sick of the genie noise :wall:


----------



## Atlantean (Feb 20, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> do you use one??


I have used the 2000W 24V version - a good piece of kit. It does not heat up like some others under load.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Atlantean said:


> I have used the 2000W 24V version - a good piece of kit. It does not heat up like some others under load.


is this the ring one??


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

DPN said:


> No
> 
> My van is running a spare Yellow top optima leisure battery which gives me power for well over an hour before having to run the van's engine.
> 
> I have a split charger on my van battery which only allows the spare battery to pull a charging current when the van is running, this protects my van battery and allows me to get home at the end of the day.


who set up all this up??


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I looked an inverter last year for my new van. From the prices qouted here they have dropped a heck of a lot. I was told to use in inverter with twice the wattage of the higest rated bit of kit you are going to run. Eg: vac 1500w = 3000w inverter. 
A split charging system is fairly easy to do yourself. A supplementry battery that you find in motorhomes or caravans is best.
Here is a wiring diagram for split charging: http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/Sund001/SplitCharge01.htm

Steve


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mkv said:


> I looked an inverter last year for my new van. From the prices qouted here they have dropped a heck of a lot. I was told to use in inverter with twice the wattage of the higest rated bit of kit you are going to run. Eg: vac 1500w = 3000w inverter.
> A split charging system is fairly easy to do yourself. A supplementry battery that you find in motorhomes or caravans is best.
> Here is a wiring diagram for split charging: http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/Sund001/SplitCharge01.htm
> 
> Steve


cheers steve :thumb:it would cut a lot of weight down in my van and cut out the genie fuel costs as well,need to look at this again:speechles

scott


----------



## Atlantean (Feb 20, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> is this the ring one??


Yes! they do both a 12 and 24 volt range :thumb:


----------



## Jimb0 (Nov 19, 2008)

I ran an inverter in my old car to power a Mini-ITX setup I had.

TBH I'm still surprised its not standard fitment on most cars.

I don’t remember the power output of the one I had. The ex used it to straighten her hair once, didn't quite get hot enough.

Not sure how long the battery would last on a van?

James


----------



## Chequered Flag (Jan 6, 2009)

My Karcher is the K 6.85. The wattage is 2.5kw. What size inverter would I need for this and roughly how much would it cost, and how easy to fit.
Thanks,
Steve.


----------



## a803sgo (Aug 19, 2008)

i have a jet washer that needs 1.5kva to run what invertor would i need in terms or capacity?

is it like generators, in that you have to double the capacity for any given load?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm currently having the same kit as Dave installed in the Caddy. Petrol Pressure washer is going up for sale, and I am replacing it with an electric.


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

I think these inverters do something to the sine wave or something like that so may not be compatible with some appliances. Best thing to do is to check with the manufacturer. I think Ring Automotive do them, have a google for them.


----------



## Chequered Flag (Jan 6, 2009)

Right, after much deliberation and getting very confused I think I have sort of sussed out what I need. Firstly the Ring INV3000 inverter to power the George vac and the Karcher K 6.85m (2.5kw), I have been told that this inverter is more than powerful enough for the karcher, but if anyone knows any different please let me know before I blow £350 !

Secondly a leisure battery - which one/size would you recommend I get?

Finally a split charge relay kit, although not sure which one is best as there seem to be many available, advice on which one to get would be greatly appreciated.

Then take the van to the local Auto Electrician to install and away we go! :thumb:

Look forward to peoples input! Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Chequered Flag said:


> Right, after much deliberation and getting very confused I think I have sort of sussed out what I need. Firstly the Ring INV3000 inverter to power the George vac and the Karcher K 6.85m (2.5kw), I have been told that this inverter is more than powerful enough for the karcher, but if anyone knows any different please let me know before I blow £350 !
> 
> Secondly a leisure battery - which one/size would you recommend I get?
> 
> ...


sounds good :thumb: where are you buying the ring from??


----------



## Chequered Flag (Jan 6, 2009)

Found this one on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RING-POWER-SO...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Chequered Flag said:


> Found this one on ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RING-POWER-SO...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


i am going to do this and get rid of my geny,is that the best deal you have seen??


----------



## Chequered Flag (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes it is, will let you know if I find it cheaper......


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm looking at the current Ring inverter too, phoned ring directly but they only deal with trade so was transferred to another number and quoted £530ish for this inverter :doublesho 
Quickly got onto the bay and found them similar price £330 - £350 :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Chequered Flag said:


> Right, after much deliberation and getting very confused I think I have sort of sussed out what I need. Firstly the Ring INV3000 inverter to power the George vac and the Karcher K 6.85m (2.5kw), I have been told that this inverter is more than powerful enough for the karcher, but if anyone knows any different please let me know before I blow £350 !
> 
> Secondly a leisure battery - which one/size would you recommend I get?
> 
> ...


your local auto car factors should be able to supply you with a split charge, one used for caravaners is ideal, its intended for running the fridge during travel, and should work fine, but you will have a limited length of cable.

Regarding the battery, you should get a sealed unit, and dont be surprised if you get quoted £150 for a gel one.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> your local auto car factors should be able to supply you with a split charge, one used for caravaners is ideal, its intended for running the fridge during travel, and should work fine, but you will have a limited length of cable.
> 
> Regarding the battery, you should get a sealed unit, and dont be surprised if you get quoted £150 for a gel one.


no need to get a sealed battery just get a battery box.. Its not hard to keep the battery maintained..

http://www.towsure.com/product/2450-Battery_Holding_Box_-_Large

http://www.towsure.com/product/494-Battery_Holding_Box

(just ensure the breather pipe is below the chassis on the van

relay

http://www.towsure.com/product/2973-Self-Switching_Combination_Relay_Wiring_Kit

:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Interesting, cheers guys as I was planning on getting a generator. Next is the water situation, shame you can't shrink 200l into a bucket sized containor.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Unless you're doing daily valeting, you shouldn't need 200l. I have only 85L in the caddy and have a couple of maintenance RR's and Honda CRV's which I *just* manage to do with 85l.


----------



## Chequered Flag (Jan 6, 2009)

What amp or voltage or ah leisure battery do I need to be sufficient?
Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## waterbutler (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW !!....This info is just what i was looking for. Firstly, it's nice to know that there are some very ingenious people on this forum that, refuse to accept the "norm".

I was told that i couldnt run a pressure washer off of a power inverter because, the inverter would run down my battery. Now i dont know if the guy said this because he didnt know or not, but i was ready to accept the fact that i needed a generator (much noise).

I do have a genny, but would rather cut down on noise and extra costs (gas). My plan is to run a Kranzle K7 or 1600 here in the states, off an inverter, with a small water tank, and then also for my vaccum, polisher, and eventually a steamer. 

I think this setup cuts down on noise, pollution, and weight.....no need to spend extra money for the old style setup right?

My question is- would it be a good idea to run a small fan to cool the inverter and extra battery?..i live in California where the heat is unbearable at times. I dont want anything to overheat and BLOW!!!:doublesho


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

The ring inverts have cooling built in, and the battery won't get hot, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## waterbutler (Apr 10, 2009)

Sweet....I am anxious to see how well the inverter powers a Kranzle unit. I imagine the Kranzle or a steamer would be the most demands an inverter would use right?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Do yo have to have the extra battery? Can you just keep your car/van engine running?


----------



## waterbutler (Apr 10, 2009)

From what I know...you DO have to have an extra battery. If you keep your car running, you actually defeat the purpose of having an inverter (still using gas and making noise)

The extra battery powers your inverter and when that battery runs down, THEN you start your car to charge the extra battery.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

You don't have to have one, inasmuch as the inverter will run on it's own without the engine running for a certain amount of time and only when the battery get's to a certain level will the engine need starting. The benefit of having a second, leisure battery, is that you don't have to start your engine at all because there is no drain on this battery other than the inverter. That;'s how I understand it anyway.


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

Just the kind of thing I was looking for:thumb: Came to the thread quite late so all the info i need is right here. Thanks guys for all your input


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

Dual Battery Setups are often used in landrovers to power winches, lights etc. Optima colored batteries are of choice, and a good management system is needed.

http://www.devon4x4.com/products_a/c36/management-systems.html


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

Has anyone got a finished set up of this ? if so is there an idiots guide to it, could be handy for other projects not just detailing. :thumb:


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.optima-batterien.eu/optima-products.html

That just explains the types of optima battery. a combination is often used:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Maplins are selling these 3000W DC 12V to AC 230V Invertor's for only £249,
This looks like a great buy and cheap!:thumb:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=226535


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

good find there dean i asked if it would power the average mobile setup just waiting for the answer


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

karl_liverpool said:


> good find there dean i asked if it would power the average mobile setup just waiting for the answer


Glad to help, im also thinking of switching from a noisy generator to one of these.:thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

im after one to power my kb4040 for some reason my genny doesnt run it and just trips the breaker, my thinking is run the pw off this if it will work and also save near 50kg from the van while im at it.

genny noise doesnt bother me i close the doors over when its running anddleave front windows open lol


----------



## waterbutler (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, my thought is since gas is getting more expensive and we're also depleting the earths resources, Mobile detailers need something more cost effective while also making less noise and pollution.

I have even seen a few solar power setups but I dont think they generate enough start up juice for rotaries and steamers.


----------

